# B-17 cockpit



## johnny (Sep 23, 2004)

Found this pic of a B-17 cockpit.Does look a bit dated when compared to todays computer planes , but at least these guys were pilots not computer fundis.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2004)

nice pic, couldnt you have named the file something a bit better though? i mean, "b17_cock" is a bit suspect


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

naturally the lancs cockpit's allot more attractive..............


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you have some pics for us to use for comaprison, Lanc?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2004)

With all the Lancaster talk from Lanc, and the way he constantly praises the machine, I'm quite positive now that, unlike us normal males and porno, he uses a pic of the Lancaster to take care of his "Special" needs...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2004)

He doesnt know about his "special" needs yet, he's only a child. 

And thats the Ironic thing, he very rarely posts pics to enhance his opinion 

And BTW, i like the B-17's cock


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

> He doesnt know about his "special" needs yet, he's only a child



i'm a farmer so i do know allot about my "specail needs" 

and the pic i'm refering to's in a magazine.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Im sure there are several on the net, you only have to look 

Hmmmmmm, best i could find.

http://www.aircraftmilitaria.com/In... Lancaster/Lancaster cockpit 007 Dan Lord.jpg

I must say im rather more impressed by the size of the B-17's cock...



> i'm a farmer so i do know allot about my "specail needs"



Erm, after a conversation in a recent thread arent you taking a bit of a risk saying that?  With animals and stuff, you know?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm sure I can find some "sexy" looking sheep pics for Lanc to use when his sheep are out in the pasture...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Signposts in the lancs home town...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Lanc, do the sheep try and run when they see u comin, or do u coax them into submission with some soft bleating???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I reckon he uses his sheepdog to guide them toward the pen, then he commits the assault when theyre trapped.

My reckoning is he prefers rams, they tend to be hornier


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

OMFG that made me laugh out loud.... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmmmmmm, i thought it was a bit obvious, clearly not


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

But does that make u gay having sex with a MALE sheep????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

yup, but i wouldnt exactly call you straight if you had sex with a female sheep


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Just twisted and demented...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that description fits Lanc perfectly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

> My reckoning is he prefers rams, they tend to be hornier



sorry even though it's about me, that's bloddy funny ..........

and i've never had sex with any form of animal.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL, humans are animals as well, virgin......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

hey im a virgin too...and damned proud  remember were only 14  im 15 in 3 weeks though 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2004)

Nothing to be proud of, but then again, kids having kids is never a good thing, so good on both of ya....


----------



## johnny (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a pic of A Lancaster cockpit , or any British bomber for that matter to compare with B-17s.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

I posted a link to a pic of the Lancasters cockpit on the previous page 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

that's not offensive as i'm 14..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

its when you get to about 20 that becomes offensive...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

although i know a 12 year old that aint a virgin.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

shes just a slut


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

you assume it's a she??

but yes she is.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

i know, you told me ages ago and sent me a pic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

the pic aint of the one that lost her verginity, just the one that did all the other stuff to rude to put on the site.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

It isnt too rude, were all grown men  though that con be debated as long as im around


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 4, 2020)

I've posted these B-17 cockpit images.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2020)

Great! Better late than never.


----------

